# everyonedoesit.com



## evz355 (Oct 12, 2009)

has anyone bought any seeds from this joint they have a huge range of seedbanks


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally No i have'nt but the bottom of this page ( Links ) may help you out as well !


----------



## evz355 (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah they did thanks purple


----------

